# XP x64 and also Fast User Switching



## cgcox (Feb 9, 2008)

Hello to everybody on this forum.

First of all i'd like to say what a great utility ATITool is.  I have been using it for over a year simply to use the 'use 3d clocks' facility, which enables me to run the GPU 'folding' distributed computing client faster; and it has been do a great job on my ATi X1950XTX in Windows XP Pro.

I do though have a couple of problems at the moment though........

Firstly, I use Fast User Switching and on the initial entry into the second user account there is a 50/50 chance that the monitor will show a solid colour screen and i will have to re-boot the PC.  Once both accounts have been entered once everthing is fine i just use the switch user facility and never log off. 

Secondly, and by far the most importantly i have now started using Windows XP x64 Edition and on boot-up i get the error message 'your card supports 2D/3D switching, but you have the ATI services disabled' (which i don't), and the card then continues at 2D speeds.  This makes the folding client alot slower.

Any help with these problems would be very welcome, especially the second one.

Cheers.

PS i am using the the 0.27b4 version with ATI Drivers 8.10


----------



## cgcox (Feb 11, 2008)

*Help*

Does anybody know which ATI services are actually required to get the ATITool 2D/3D clock switching to work.  By the looks of the previous posts, W1zzard would know.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 11, 2008)

did you try getting the latest version it works with x64 bit OS's.....also look in your start up by running msconfig and make sure its selected to start with windows.


----------



## cgcox (Feb 17, 2008)

*Still not working*

Well i have looked to see what is starting up under x64 and i have ati2evxx.exe (twice) and ccc.exe running as processes. In the services tab of msconfig there is ATi Hotkeypoller (which is started) and ATI Smart (which is stopped), in the Startup tab CLI Start is in there.  This is the same under Windows XP x86 and x64, but i don't get the 'can't start 2d/3d switching as some ati services are'nt start' message from ATITool under x86.

What ATI services is ATITool looking for exactly?


----------



## cgcox (Feb 17, 2008)

*Using*

i am using the the 0.27b4 version with ATI Drivers 8.20 now.


----------



## cgcox (Mar 16, 2008)

*Still not working*

Well after quite a while since my last post on this i have found the following.

RE: The fast user switching problem

If i disable ATITool from loading at start up and then log in to one user account, and then switch to another user account, and then startup ATITool everything works fine.  As long as i am logged into any account i am going to use before i load ATITool then everything works seemlessly.


RE: Automatic 3d Clocks under Windows XP x64

I still have'nt found a solution to this.  I have tried versions 0.26, 0.27 and i still get the same error message. I have tried just pressing the default button, which then brings the clocks to 649mhz and 999mhz respectively but then running GPU folding client just brings up one Early End Unit after another.  As other have this working on Win XP x64 then maybe it will work for me the next time i do a re-install.

In the meantime if anybody has any idea of a solution to the problem then please let me know.

Cheers.


----------



## cgcox (Apr 7, 2008)

*Manual 3D Clock Speeds*

Does anybody know the manual settings needed to run the Radeon X1950XTX at its 3D Clock speeds?


----------

